# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  I HATE(HATE HATE) not being able to run

## Awhislyle

I know I've heard other people have had this problem, but everytime Im in a non-lucid dream(don't know about it for lucids) but I can't run, I always move so slow, like if Im outside for soemreason the wind is blowing and I can only walk. Is this a problem alot of people have? Not being able to run?

----------


## icedawg

feels kind of like you're trying to run through waist-deep water right?  yes, that's very common, and happens often in a crisis (when you're trying to run away from, or run to something).  basically it has to do with our own fears running amok in our dreams.  i've had that happen many times, but not for quite sometime for some reason.

----------


## Howie

I HATE that too. It usually is associated with fear in my dreams. Like if I were to be running from something. I, like icedawg have not had any experiances with that for some time now.
I wonder what causes this????  Dream paralysis  :tongue2:

----------


## TygrHawk

I don't think I've ever had that problem, but I've experienced trying to shout for someone, and only being able to produce a hoarse whisper.  I have a feeling it's the same kind of thing.

Mostly that only happened to me when I was young, although it did happen once within the past year, and it triggered lucidity because I remembered that it had always happened during nightmares when I was a kid.

----------


## Awhislyle

Yeah my most recent incident was that I was late for lunch and had to go across a field to the cafeteria, but it was so annoying not being able to run, I can't belive I didnt become lucid after that, it is so obvious

----------


## :D

Yah...that happens to me a lot. And I don't notice that it's just a dream. I never notice. >_>. Just...keep on running....if you turn LD, then...um...FLY!  ::D:

----------


## Howie

It does seem to go hand in hand with worries, anxieties and being paranoid.
I have not heard of an accont of someone having this typeof dream and it being a _good_ dream.

----------


## Awhislyle

I dont think my dream was a negative dream but it wasnt really a cool dream either, it was just sortof random stuff going on

----------


## lord soth

> I don't think I've ever had that problem, but I've experienced trying to shout for someone, and only being able to produce a hoarse whisper. I have a feeling it's the same kind of thing. [/b]



same here! i always go lucid after those nightmares... because i cant scream at the top of my lungs... its like my subconscious is playing a movie for me, but wants me to shut up so it can get some sleep or something...

----------


## electronmaster

Yeah i have had both those problems, the shouting and running, exactly as you described.

----------


## Placebo

Yep, I used to have it a lot as a child - especially when having to defend myself (Throwing a punch feels like you're underwater)

As discussed,  I think it's all to do with negative emotion, just like most other nightmares.

----------


## Dagonis

I used to have that problem as well but it hasn't happened for about a year. For me I would try to run but my legs would feel like they were bogged down in mud and my upper body would lean really far forward and I have to look up to see ahead of me. I would lean so far that I should not be able to keep my balance but for some reason I didn't fall. Unlike everyone else that's posted so far I've ran slow even when not afraid of something. For example I had a dream a girl that challenged me to a race but I couldn't run fast so she beat me horribly.

----------


## Raven

lol. I have that problem too! but i just kept on running...in slow-motion. Sometimes i get kinda pissed, sometimes i dont notice that. flying is much faster....i guess...  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamphoenix

most of my non lucid dreams have been about escaping from various things and many times I cant run. But since I've been having these dreams for years now I've come up with a substitute.  In my dreams, instead of running, I've taken to jumping. For some reason its much easier for me to jump high and long distances. This has become the way my dreams always help me escape. It is also my most used dream sign.  Even though my dreams now do it naturally, you may find that it could help you too. Anyways thats the way I overcome not being able to run in my dreams. 
P.S.  if you happen to have dreams often where you cant run... maybe try making that one of your dream signs.  Just keep telling yourself in the waking world  "If I cant run, this must be a dream."     Catch ya on the flip side.

----------


## O-Nieronaut

I used to have the running problem all the time, but something primal in me kicked in one night. I was trying to run, and started leaning forward, like Dagonis did, when I just put my hands down. I can run like an ape now, on all fours, faster than I can drive in my dreams! I just feel myself pulling the ground underneath me, and it's like "oh yeah, THAT'S how I'm supposed to run!" Maybe it's an evolutionary throwback or something. Try it, it's more fun than you can imagine! :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## themindsi

I don't have problems really with running, but in association with that- whenver I'm in a regular dream I can't fight!  I've been in alot of fights in real life (certified ass kicker right here  :wink2:  ) and whenever i have a dream where I'm in danger or someone is attacking me I just can NOT seem to fight back.  It's like I'm gumby and my fists just mush against them doing no harm.  It's sooo annoying, I hate it!  A few friends of mine have the same problem, anybody here?

----------


## O-Nieronaut

Any altercations in my dreams tend to take the form of a sword fight, and I can certainly hold my own in such a case. It's interesting -- I usualy find myself in a first-person perspective in my dreams, but when I sword fight, it is even more so, like I'm _more_ inside myself.

----------


## Placebo

I ended up sword fighting with my boss as well... haha. quite fun actually.
But after the fight, the swords were just plastic..  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamphoenix

Yeah, I've had times where, in the dream world, all my best shots seemed like I was just hitting a pillow. Also not being able to put much effort behind the punch, like I was under water. The problem happens because while we are dreaming, our bodies are in sleep paralysis. So our dream bodies have problems moving because our real bodies cant move. Hope that helps.

----------


## Dagonis

Sometimes my punches in dreams are funny. Delayed reaction punch like I hit them then they sit there looking all surprized then a shockwave forms and sends them flying. Sort of looks like the wierd waves that show up during bullettime in the matrix. When it happens it's always a one-hitter-quitter too.

----------


## LucidLife

Your not alone on both topics, I have problems sometimes with running and punching.

The whole "punching underwater" explanation that someone said before is a perfect description of what is happening. It is so frustrating, you start to question your own strangth in reality! And the running thing, im not even going to get into because its so damn annoying.

I had this dream once where i couldnt even run fowards. let alone run at all! I was doing like a Michael Jackson moonwalk and I couldnt even go fast! what was worse was people were chasing me....thankfully they were only walking to catch me....I remember always saying...slowly but surely! Im going to beat them to my destination! MJ style!

*yelps out like MJ* oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!

----------


## themindsi

LOL!

Anyways, the thing about punching...it's different for me.  it's not the fact that I can't do the actual motions of punching...I can punch just fine and dandy, the problem is- it seems to have no effect on the DC at all!

----------


## Zero520

Well for me whenever It seems like Im running in water I do one of two things...just kind of force myself forward like your on skates without moving your legs...the dream scape always changes on me though...or the second thing is I dont realise its a dream and I just keep getting angrier untill I wake up

----------


## Placebo

As far as I know, the off-the-shelf answer to all these experiences is that you're struggling (often internally) with something, and you are finding it incredibly stubborn/difficult to resolve.

----------


## DopeyGuy

yes this happens alot to me. when i had  a nightmare (i was running away from a werewolf and a ghost) i couldnt run. It is annoying and scary at the same time. Everytime i try to run i fall down right away. Then the pressure builds up and i cant even move, then i wake up. 

Its normal. Don't worry about it.


Just remember that if that happens to u again, REMEMBER ITS JUST A DREAM.

----------


## Zealeous

the same happens to me, but the strange thing is if i run sideways i can go normally, but ive had some dreams were i would get up and fall down again and i couldnt see a thing! it was terribly blurry and all, and i normally cant talk in my dreams, but luckily i havent felt the waist deep water-walking for a year now, and i can normally see everything OK, the weird thing is i sometimes dont look as we normally do but i see myself (either super-zoomed next to my body or far away) but i can do everything normally. and about the punches! damn my punches hit but the pleople simply seem to be made of iron and my punches simply didnt hurt, moreover, i got really tired after a few punches.

----------


## florian

Like O'neironaut , when I want to run extra fast I seem to be on all fours but not like an ape , more like a cheetah or big cat that stretches at full length at every bound , it is quite atavistic pehaps that is what werewolves feel like !. As a child I always had that horrible slow motion feeling but now I seem to be able to sprint and never even get breathless .

----------


## placid_dreams

Same thing always happens to me! Usually in nightmares. Does it have anything to do with while your dreaming bout trying to run, ur waking self (lying in bed asleep) also tries to run but ur under the blankets so ur legs can move very fast thus the slow moving? just a theory   ::roll::

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *I know I've heard other people have had this problem, but everytime Im in a non-lucid dream(don't know about it for lucids) but I can't run, I always move so slow, like if Im outside for soemreason the wind is blowing and I can only walk. Is this a problem alot of people have? Not being able to run?*



Okay... do you know how Hi Speed Photography works?  --- they run the camera extremely fast and then project the film at normal speed, giving only the illusion of slow motion photography.  The way it works is that High Speed Cameras result in Slow Motion Movies.   Well, this is what is happening to you.  You are NOT slow.  But your mind is perceiving time at an extremely high resolution, which SEEMS to slow things down for you.   What is the cause of this?  Adrenaline.  Whenever one is charged up with Adenaline during a dream, things SEEM to slow down, but only because the Mind is sped up to a Higher Resolution.  It happens in Real Waking Life too, but we don't notice the Speed Up Slow Down effect, but out reactions and coordination improves AS THOUGH we did have been Time Resolution in our Mental Processes.

In the first Spider Man Movie and then in Matrix, we see the same effect, that under stress, time seems to slow down, due to more mental moments being jammed into the same amount of Time, and this Speeding Up-Slowing Down allows us to dodge punches and even duck bullets.  

What you need to be asking is what is causing you to have these Adrenaline Rushes.

----------


## Awhislyle

I had a dream the other night and I ate with soem friends at a restaurant, then for soem reason we had to walk back to wherrever we were going, and after wealking awhile one of my friends jsut took off in a sprint, and I jogged behind them, no problem with wind or anything. When I woke up I wasso glad that I wasable to run regularly in that dream, but I wonder if I did have trouble running if I would have become lucid.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *I had a dream the other night and I ate with soem friends at a restaurant, then for soem reason we had to walk back to wherrever we were going, and after wealking awhile one of my friends jsut took off in a sprint, and I jogged behind them, no problem with wind or anything. When I woke up I wasso glad that I wasable to run regularly in that dream, but I wonder if I did have trouble running if I would have become lucid.*



Okay... do you know how Hi Speed Photography works? --- they run the camera extremely fast and then project the film at normal speed, giving only the illusion of slow motion photography. The way it works is that High Speed Cameras result in Slow Motion Movies. Well, this is what is happening to you. You are NOT slow. But your mind is perceiving time at an extremely high resolution, which SEEMS to slow things down for you. What is the cause of this? Adrenaline. Whenever one is charged up with Adenaline during a dream, things SEEM to slow down, but only because the Mind is sped up to a Higher Resolution. It happens in Real Waking Life too, but we don't notice the Speed Up Slow Down effect, but out reactions and coordination improves AS THOUGH we did have been Time Resolution in our Mental Processes. 

In the first Spider Man Movie and then in Matrix, we see the same effect, that under stress, time seems to slow down, due to more mental moments being jammed into the same amount of Time, and this Speeding Up-Slowing Down allows us to dodge punches and even duck bullets. 

What you need to be asking is what is causing you to have these Adrenaline Rushes.

----------


## Awhislyle

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> What you need to be asking is what is causing you to have these Adrenaline Rushes.*



Like what?

----------


## Etrain

I recently engaged in a conversation regarding this matter last night. Leo is correct; it's just the mind's perception. This applies to smoking marijuana as well, when one is "stoned."

Possessing the incapability to run isn't very fun. I imagine psychology plays a major part in your situation. Ideally this dilemma should cease once you've discovered and properly dealt with the origin of the problem.

I wish you the best of luck, 

Etrain

----------


## bzteam

I actually run quite well in my chase dreams, often tricking or completely escaping my pursuer.  When I recall running, I don't really think about moving my legs.

I'm just wondering if it's the act of thinking about the running process that makes everything slower?  And regards to fighting, what if you're thinking too much about the act of punching/kicking or whatever?

I have a theory that maybe if you think about the end result rather than the process, you may be more successful in running and fighting.  That is, instead of thinking about moving your legs when running, try moving your mind in the direction where you want to go.  Try thinking of the end result of the punch or kick instead of moving your arm towards the person you want to strike?  

I know it's kinda hard to do this in a normal dream, but maybe you can prompt some kind of dream sign from it.

----------


## Dangeruss

I think you're right. I remember whenever I ran slowly in a dream it's because the action didn't make sense to me, so i had to slowly guide my legs. It's easier if you just think about getting somewhere fast than if you try to run fast.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *
> Like what? (causes the onset of Adrenaline Rushes during a dream which results in what seems like a extraordinary slow down in time, making the limbs appear to be heavy and move extremely slow).*



Adrenaline Rushes occur in nature primarily in two instances:  Fight or Flight, that is, in order to aid in combat with hostile opponents or prey, or in aiding the ability to escape from the reach of hostile opponents or predators.

But in some instances we can have dysfunctions whereby adrenaline is released without a cause.  We see this in people who complain of Panic Attacks.  

People who have suffered severe trauma, or patterns of Trauma are more likely to have recurring Panic Attacks.

If one is constantly having Slow Down Dreams, then I suspect that the causes are very close to what occurres in waking Panic Attacks.  I suppose that there had been a pattern of Trauma in some past dreams, and that it does not take much of a clue or a hint of aniticipated Trauma to trigger full blown releases of Adrenaline, as you prepare to Fight or Fly from your Dream Enemies or Predators.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by bzteam_
> *I actually run quite well in my chase dreams, often tricking or completely escaping my pursuer. *When I recall running, I don't really think about moving my legs.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it's the act of thinking about the running process that makes everything slower? *And regards to fighting, what if you're thinking too much about the act of punching/kicking or whatever?
> 
> I have a theory that maybe if you think about the end result rather than the process, you may be more successful in running and fighting. *That is, instead of thinking about moving your legs when running, try moving your mind in the direction where you want to go. *Try thinking of the end result of the punch or kick instead of moving your arm towards the person you want to strike? *
> 
> I know it's kinda hard to do this in a normal dream, but maybe you can prompt some kind of dream sign from it.*



the Paradox is that the Dreamer who perceives the running to be slower is actually moving faster in absolute terms.  it only SEEMS slow, but all of the effort being put into running is intensified by the multiplication of attention put into running in virtue of the sense of time being slowed down.  In such dreams, I have had apparent minutes of time to concentrate on the inflection of each single muscle involved in activating a movement.  While I seemed very slow, my enemies were even slower.

As I said above, it is like Hi Speed Photography that results in Slow Motion Projection.  It seems slower only because it is actually faster.

----------


## Fetish

I have the oppisite of you problem Awhislyle.

When ever I run in a dream i seem to speed up and crash into things

----------


## Awhislyle

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> Adrenaline Rushes occur in nature primarily in two instances: *Fight or Flight, that is, in order to aid in combat with hostile opponents or prey, or in aiding the ability to escape from the reach of hostile opponents or predators.
> 
> But in some instances we can have dysfunctions whereby adrenaline is released without a cause. *We see this in people who complain of Panic Attacks. *
> 
> People who have suffered severe trauma, or patterns of Trauma are more likely to have recurring Panic Attacks.
> 
> If one is constantly having Slow Down Dreams, then I suspect that the causes are very close to what occurres in waking Panic Attacks. *I suppose that there had been a pattern of Trauma in some past dreams, and that it does not take much of a clue or a hint of aniticipated Trauma to trigger full blown releases of Adrenaline, as you prepare to Fight or Fly from your Dream Enemies or Predators.*



I don't have them(slow running dreams) too often, but I know it has happened to me more than once, I've never had any panic attacks in waking life either. (and no trauma) But in my last dream it may have been because the place in which I was at in my dream was a place in which I had some stress about in real life.

----------


## Katie <3

Omg i had a horrible experience the other night i was in my house and someone was chasing in my house and there was this small window i opened it and my legs went in to slow slowwww motion i couldnt get my legs out the windows fast enough and i was panicking so much i couldnt breath i was terrified, not so much because someone was chasing me but cos my legs just wouldnt move!!!! just thinking about it makes me sick, it makes me sound so pathetic but it was one of the worst things i have ever been through
 ::cry::

----------


## Glorfindel_III

Well summing up all the post on this topic I reckon many of us (yeah, i've had these dreams too) have found a new dream sign. Now if you notice you can't run/yell/fight ask your self if you're dreaming. Interesting thoughts Leo, I would have never thought about it like that   ::wink::

----------


## Bonemeal

I haven't gotten what the OP has mentioned since I was very young, but recently I have gotten a variation on it.  Whenever I try to punch someone or something, I always wind up and give a full-speed delivery until about the last inch.  Then my fist slows down and the best I can deliver is a weak push with my fist.  It's absolutely infuriating and happens at the worst possible time.  Never had it in a lucid state, but it seems like every time something needs a good punching, I can never stand and deliver.

----------


## helaboy

its all in ur head....   ::rolllaugh::     u  could be the  fastest  or the slowest

----------


## Flying-Eagle

I definitly have this problem, your not alone  ::D:  ! I tried running once but my legs felt like a tonne brick! I never thought it but when i come to think about it I dont think i had legs in my dream. In my experience I could feel the energy coming out of me. I had to use mind power and determination to move an inch. I foudn it very difficult. I hope you can solve running in your dreams, along with other members of this forum.

----------


## iadr

I used to have the problem with running all the time.  It feels like you are running into a strong wind and your legs just can't go fast, no matter how hard you try.  I've always thought it had to do with possibly being in a different dimension like the astral realm when you are dreaming, where the gravity is different. and makes it harder to run, as your body is lighter.  Just like you can float in that dimension, but not in the physical.  The last time I had a dream like this I was able to exert a little control in it and found that I could walk fast without the problem I was having while running, so I just walked fast to where I was going.  Lately I've been able to run with no problem, so I may be getting more used to the dream environment now.  Best way to overcome the running problem is to just become lucid and fly to where you are going.  If only it was that easy.  :smiley:

----------


## iadr

> _Originally posted by iadr_
> *Lately I've been able to run with no problem, so I may be getting more used to the dream environment now.*



Just discovered last night why I've been able to run so much better lately.  While running in a race last night in a dream I discovered that I was not using my legs to run at all, but was simply willing myself around the track with my mind. Although I was in a runners posture, and seemed to be running I was actually only imagining myself running and willing myself around the track with my mind, which is what made it so much easier to run.  Had I actually been using my legs to run instead of just willing myself around the track with my mind, I'm sure I would have encountered the same problem with running as most people do.

----------


## Ants

i get that all the time, 
for instance.. last night i was trying to kick this turtle and my legs just wouldnt move properly
so annoying..

----------


## Callista

Maybe it's connected to the fact that your (real) legs are pretty much paralyzed while you're dreaming? Floating/flying, mental movement, etc. seem much easier than walking when I'm asleep, not to mention running. Though I've had problems staying afloat while flying lately...

----------


## Triggerhappy

This is a problem I have off and on.   

A frequent dream I have is one where I'm at school.   For some reason or another I am late leaving-I'm going to miss my ride.   It's pulling away and I'm still 100 feet away.   I try to run and it feels like I'm chest deep in water, with sudden, extreme fatigue.   That's when I usually wake up.

I always thought that was because I was starting to wake up.   As my dream reached its climax I started waking up, and my body was un-paralyzed.   I thought the resistance was my legs getting tankled in the sheets.   But then I saw this just a few days ago:

http://science.howstuffworks.com/dream8.htm

Now that I think about it, those dreams usually happened during very stressful times.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

> _Originally posted by_ 
> *Yah...that happens to me a lot. And I don't notice that it's just a dream. I never notice. >_>. Just...keep on running....if you turn LD, then...um...FLY!*



OMG This is EXACTLY what happened to me! The running like you are in water tingy always happened to me. But then i relized it was a dremsign and the next time it happened i got Lucid! SO i just turned around, and my brother (who was chasing me) was all surprised and cunfused as to why i stopped running, and so then i just took off. it was awesome   ::D:

----------


## Extropian

I used to have those dreams often. I wouldn't be albe to punch, run, or scream. Sometimes I would wake up with a loud yell coming from me (in the real world). Luckily I never woke up with a shrilling scream. That might scare me a bit.

----------


## BillyBob

punching is the only problem i have, iv never had trouble running or screaming though

----------


## Neruo

Use some lollerskates?  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Shlumpeet

I can't run either, and I can't punch hard at all for some reason.

----------


## danbarber

I can't punch either!  :Mad:  

Instead of the running in water thing. I seem to stumble  :Mad:  and when I fall to my knees and try to crawl, my arms buckle and I fall flat  :Mad:  then when I try to crawl flat on the floor, it turns out to be slower than stumbling forward  :Mad:

----------


## tragic shellsuit disaster

i wonder if i could share my experiences with you guys. i have had some experiences that at first were very confusing although enjoyable in the end. it was like this

when i was about 20 (im nearly 31 now) i was in the army and i found that as i was more physically exhausted at night from the training, i had more lucid dreams. i know that sounds bizarre, you would expect that the more physically shattered you were, the more deeply you would sleep and therefore the less likely lucidity would become. 

but anyways around this time i began what was to become a wave of lucid dreams that occured almost nightly for about a month. 

one night i found i was in a lucid dream when i was hit by what can anly be described as a wave of light and sound, but was not something you could see or hear. it was like a massive electrical shock, but a pleasant one. the noise i experienced was like being next to a train, or a water fall. i soon woke and when i looked at my hands i had pinpricks of light all over the surface of them and pins and needles. i went to move my arms and found they moved slowly and i realised it was a false awakening, 

as time went on, years passing, i gradually got to a point where i began to be abble to control the rush of energy, for instance i know that if i lie on my left side or stomach i can almost guarantee the rushing feeling, but also my state of mind is also important as i have found that the release sits on an infinitely thin invisible line, almost like a sound wave, and by making my state of mind synch with it, i first experience a roaring noise, like an electrical tremor, followed by a massive and sudden rush of what i can only assume is adrenaline. imagine a spinning coin and the state of mind is like going from perfect spinning to an erratic wobbble and back again. but it is all controlled by fine tweaking from the mind rather than the dream itself. 

when i wake im usually very tired, but it is something that i consider a gift. 

i used to believe that i was having epileptic fits, and then maybe recieving some kind of external input, but im pretty sure its adrenaline now. 

but dreams, well, without them life would be a very dull thing indeed.......

----------


## TheQuietWarlock

Wow!

I usually have those problems, not being able to run or scream, especially when in fright, nightmares, trying to escape something, etc.

----------


## wackyiraqi

That happens all the time for me. I end up using my hands to grab the ground or grass to pull myself.  As mentinod by others, it is always a bad dream or iam tryn to get awaky from something.

----------


## Awhislyle

Ive found I move pretty well in my dreams not, havnt had a slow motion one in a while.

----------


## Suspiro

OH YEAH!...i always had that problem when i was growing up, almost every dream (mostly nightmares) it seemed that the gravity was like 50x normal.

----------


## The Nome

I also had this problem but its not in a nightmare but when im trying to run a race with frineds or one time when trying to walk to a fridge. I can see running but i couldnt even walk. I was exstremly breathlass and couldnt do a thing

----------

